# Solved: IEEE 1394 driver missing - JVC DV Cam not seen by s/w



## Islandboy (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm running an IBM t41 Laptop, w/ XP Pro, SP2 - my camera is a new JVC Camcorder (records to 20GB HDD), model GZ-MG27U

I'm trying to do video capture/editing using Pinnacle Sudio Plus 10. 

When i plug in the cable i'm using that goes from camcorder into the USB of laptop - this is the cable that JVC provided...I'm guessing USB (USB one one end) advertised as USB 2.0 on JVC Camcorder - I can see the camera HD in "my computer" - however, when i launch the Studio Plus it says it cannot connect to the camcorder - it requires 1394 setting for source, there is no such option. I'm instructed to go to device mgr and look for IEEE 1394 either as an item on its own or under imaging devices...neither show up in device mgr. 

I attempted a bios update in order to ensure i have the 1394 driver but no luck

I've read a few posts where the recommendation is to get a "firewire" cable, but as near as i can tell, aside from PCI slots i only have two USB slots on this laptop...so that may be another wrinkle in my problem?

I'm at a loss, can anyone help?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Those cams differ from normal mini-dv that use firewire, firewire is different than USB. Basically you have a external harddrive with a lens. I don't know the specifics but you should be able to go into My Computer and just copy and paste the video files from the cam to a folder. Within Studio 8 you should probably be able import them however you would import from any other harddrive on your computer. That's the gist of it but as I said I don't know the specifics. Whatever the case it's going to be something similar, look in the manual.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Yes and as I told him, that camera shoots mpeg-2 and that is a pain to edit. It doesn't have a firewire port, because your video is already "captured" in camera and all you are doing is transfering video from your camera hard drive to your computer hard drive. Anyhow, if you can sell the thing I would do so and get myself a standard DV camera. Also, remember that mpeg2 is highly compressed and on your camera, gives you poor image quality.


----------



## Islandboy (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks for all the help guys, Linskyjack, thanks, i think i have this thing working


----------

